
Ask HN: What do the people need? - notjtrig
If you don&#x27;t have a disposable income you might not have access to digital tools like VPN, VPS, Hosting Ect.<p>No government program is going to pay for a person&#x27;s VPS when they are unemployed or otherwise unable to tinker on the web due of a lack of resources. But this kind of program might provide the most benefit at the lowest cost.<p>What would be the most useful and cost effective (at bulk) tool to give away, that people may not have access to?<p>If you are in that situation and have a idea, especially one that benefits people and you can&#x27;t implement it due to a lack resources, maybe I can help.
======
scrollaway
Access to education.

